# I have a PocketDish question for any users out there



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

I love my PD! The video is great downloaded from the 622. I also download to jump drives all my mp3 files and take the jump drive with me on planes and long car trips. It is so easy to use the USB cable and attach the jump drive directly to the PD, which plays the contents to perfection.

My question is that these are flash based drives but I want to know if the PD will recognize a portable hard drive? There are some small, portable hard drives like the Western Digital Passport Pocket 6gb USB 2.0 External Hard Drive that I have been looking to purchase (BUY.com has a good price on it right now). Instead of taking several jump drives, I could download virtually all my mp3s onto this one device which, although bigger than a standard jump drive, still fits in a shirt pocket. Also, I think? such a hard drive would download mp3s much faster than a flash jump drive. A portable hard drive would very good to use with the PD IF it is compatible. Does anyone know if it will work with a PD?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Two factors you should investigate - how much power could be drained from your PD and if the external storage could be formatted as FAT32.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> ...if the external storage could be formatted as FAT32.


Many of the units on the market come formatted FAT32; especially those designed for use with the Mac.

I can see the TSA having a great time with all the equipment and associated wall warts.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Two factors you should investigate - how much power could be drained from your PD and if the external storage could be formatted as FAT32.


I never thought of that. I suppose a spinning hard drive would take much more power to run than a flash jump drive would take. These are almost always used with lap tops or towers which have far more battery power than the PocketDish. It could run down the PD's battery in no time flat. Many jump drives can be formated in NTFS or FAT so I am sure the WD portable drive would have this ability too. But the power thing concerns me. I wonder how I could find out?

Really, the jump drives are great but the Western Digital has 6gb of storage and that is all I need for mp3s and photos to take with me and play on the PD. I can get jump drives with that much storage but they cost a fortune and are slower. The WD I'm looking at Buy.com is only $29.95 with free shipping. I can find a 2gb jump drive every day for that price but once you get up to 4gb and beyond they get expensive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah, 16 GB thumb flash drive was $99 at Fry's recently.

Ok, how to check 'required' current - DL from MS site a program UVCView.x86.exe; run it; insert your thumb drive; find it in left pane, click on it and check at right side under "===>Configuration Descriptor<===" a parameter "MaxPower: 0x32 = 100 mA". 
Last question - what max current PD could provide? Well, you'll need bother Archos' tech Support. 
By default PC USB hubs have 500 mA limit.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Yeah, 16 GB thumb flash drive was $99 at Fry's recently.
> 
> Ok, how to check 'required' current - DL from MS site a program UVCView.x86.exe; run it; insert your thumb drive; find it in left pane, click on it and check at right side under "===>Configuration Descriptor<===" a parameter "MaxPower: 0x32 = 100 mA".
> Last question - what max current PD could provide? Well, you'll need bother Archos' tech Support.
> By default PC USB hubs have 500 mA limit.


Thanks, that download from MS is good to know. Yes, I may have to contact the PocketDish people. I have already sent an email to Western Digital tech support so maybe they can provide some info as well.

I checked the review of the portable hard drive on CNET and they mentioned as well that it runs from USB and needs no external power source on "most" PCs. BUT, a PD is not a PC. In fact, for those PCs that don't provide sufficient power, WD sells a 5v AC power plug for this portable hard drive, according to CNET. So, that tells me right there that this may depleate the tiny battery of the PD too soon, even though it will be for audio only which takes much less power than a video and audio file such as a movie.

When my PD's battery runs out, I simply hook it up to a portable power source that runs on 4 AA batteries and fits in your pocket. I get a couple more hours that way. In any event, I'll do more research on this and thanks again for the responses.


----------



## johnsbin (Nov 14, 2002)

Hear are a couple of items to check out:

8GB flash drive for $89
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...=T555-1112&SRCCODE=WEBGOO2FLASH&CMP=KNC-GOOGL

12GB 1 inch external hard disk for $142
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...UHDSNG12GB&is=REG&Q=&O=productlist&sku=484683

The one inch hard disks typically have around a 0.5mA power draw during audio playback.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then take a look for Toshiba 1.8" disks 20/40/60/80 GB down to 5mm thick and PCMCIA interface.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Two factors you should investigate - how much power could be drained from your PD and if the external storage could be formatted as FAT32.


Okay, I contacted Western Digital and they said the unit is formated in the FAT32 file system (I assume then that it is compatible with the PD?). The power drain will use a maximum of 300mA. That is what throws me. I just don't know if 300mA will be too much for the PD, especially since the PC hubs themselves are maxed out at 500mA. Anyone know?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

See post#5 .


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Is it possible to burn the PocketDISH firmware (e.g. AV700E) onto a standalone Archos player (e.g. AV700) and turn it into PocketDISH?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Probably, but not required  - use it as-is.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Probably, but not required  - use it as-is.


What do you mean?

I don't believe the USB download capability from a DVR like 622 or 722 is supported with a standalone Archos AV700. I thought that's what the PocketDISH firmware was required for. Or am I wrong in my assumption?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try it.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Try it.


Well, actually I don't own a standalone Archos AV700 right now, and was leery of shelling out on it only to try such a test, and having to return it if it doesn't work. There is nothing in its published doc which suggests such test would be supported. That's why I posted here wondering if someone here has already attempted such an experiment.

From your posts I seem to be getting a message that somehow it might "just" work with USB connected to 622/722. But I'm not 100% sure if you think it will work, or you know for sure it will work. Anyway, it's OK if nobody here has tried it. I just might take the uncomfortable step of carrying out this experiment and finding out for myself. I wanted to find out if someone else knew about it before me, that's all.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In 622's table of approved USB devices the AV700 is presenting. 
If you'll need details about VID/PID you could get it by PM.


----------

